# Armed Forces EMS



## ollie (Dec 7, 2009)

Can a civilian with no military backround work as a emt or paramedic for a military branch with out military training, let me put it this way can a emt or paramedic work for a naval hospital with out being a navy corpsman ??? :unsure:


----------



## shawnandmindy (Dec 8, 2009)

*No you dont have to be military*

Ollie, There are a lot of bases that are utilizing outside EMS systems to run the EMS for the base. So to answer your question, No you do not have to be military, You just need to be hired by an EMS agency and go through the background checks to work with the base.

Hope that helps


----------



## Afflixion (Jan 13, 2010)

No you don't just about all Army posts utilize civilian contractors for their EMS, keep in mind it is quite boring and you will also have to compete against others, as being a contractor you have other's who are claiming veterans or spouses preference.


----------



## shawnandmindy (Jan 13, 2010)

Afflixion said:


> No you don't just about all Army posts utilize civilian contractors for their EMS, keep in mind it is quite boring and you will also have to compete against others, as being a contractor you have other's who are claiming veterans or spouses preference.



I am referencing what I know about the USAF. To work in EMS you have to work with a civilian EMS agency who contracts with the base. To work in a clinic or a hospital you have to be either GS or contract working with an agency. 
I know this because work directly with both and have been educated on our hiring process.


----------



## FFMedic75 (Jan 13, 2010)

The Navy and Marines currently use civilian GS employees, however they are combination Fire/EMS.  It is next to impossible to be hired as a EMT unless you are a vet and have all your training on both sides.  A medic is another story.  There are not many Vet qualified FF/Medics out there so that increases your chances a great deal.  You will not run as many calls as someone working a traditional system however you will be paid much better and have Gov Benefits.  There are a few Army bases state side utilizing the combination system.  Most have civilian GS employees which are separate from the FD, however this means you are not eligible for special retirement.  Some Army bases utilize contractors and some are simply covered by the municipality they reside in.  The Air Force is pretty much in the same boat as the Army.  Most foreign Army and Air Force Bases use military people or contractors.  If you are looking to be a Government Employee not a contractor search http://www.usajobs.gov.  Keep in mind the listed salaries are not what you will be paid it is normally much higher.  If you are looking to be a contractor just search the normal DoD Contractor Websites.  If you want to PM me I will be happy to discuss the ins and outs of the hiring process and the locations.


----------

